# newest AP batch



## goldscraphobby (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks everyone for posting your knowledge, Don't have a lot of time to work this hobby but below is the most recent clean-up from an AP bucket. So just to show you what you helped with
Next into HCl/Cl.
Eventually I'll get to melt something, I have powder stocked up but need to get around to making a furnace.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 14, 2017)

That' a nice looking pile of eye candy!  

Dave


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 14, 2017)

Nice pile!

You don't need a furnace to melt gold, a melting dish and a torch is often enough. You can find a lot of threads on the forum about different torches and techniques to use with a melting dish, for example how to use insulation to make it easier to melt gold.

Göran


----------



## kernels (Jul 14, 2017)

Goran beat me to it, don't muck around with a furnace, it's a great way to have your gold trapped as little balls in borax. Simple melting dish with mapp gas torch is the way to start.


----------



## anachronism (Jul 15, 2017)

That's a great pile of foils right there. 8) I'm with the rest of the lads- get it dissolved.  

Jon


----------

